# sowing media



## morita_yuban (May 24, 2007)

Anyone care to exchange their sowing media?


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2007)

Do you mean exchange or describe?


----------



## Hien (May 25, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Do you mean exchange or describe?


 Eric, I contemplate deeply about this post too.
He means , you sending him some stuff made with banana, in return, he will send you some made with coconut. oke:


----------



## paphjoint (May 25, 2007)

If you meant what kind of media used for Paph seed sowing - then -
I've been using the Robert Ernst media for ages - works great !


----------



## Hien (May 25, 2007)

paphjoint said:


> If you meant what kind of media used for Paph seed sowing - then -
> I've been using the Robert Ernst media for ages - works great !


 I think, he would like you to enumerate the ingredients with detail proportion of each that go into the final media.


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2007)

There are plenty of threads pertaining to this inquiry; however if the subject is about daquiri ingredients...


----------



## Hien (May 26, 2007)

NYEric said:


> There are plenty of threads pertaining to this inquiry; however if the subject is about daquiri ingredients...


 Some paph seeds already take 2 years to germinate, I wonder with your Daiquiri formula, how much longer will it take the seeds to get out of slumber.


----------



## morita_yuban (May 28, 2007)

Sorry to all, i am looking for some paph germinations formula.


----------



## paphjoint (May 28, 2007)

Check this out 

http://baruk1.club.fr/baruk1/home/invitro-ang.htm


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2007)

Hien said:


> Some paph seeds already take 2 years to germinate, I wonder with your Daiquiri formula, how much longer will it take the seeds to get out of slumber.


Hien, I don't drink alcohol but when I did I came up w/ the perfect Pina Colada!!!!:drool:


----------

